# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  The polish man and my mother
I have a Polish story, and here's how it goes: 
My mother met a Polish man once.  He was living in another part of the country, yet came here for business allot.  She fell deeply in love with him, and he loved her.  He was such a kind, gentle man, and a gentleman at that.  He had no children, only one little dog that he always brought with him.  He adored me and my older brother.  My mother continued seeing him for several years.  She urged him to move here so they could be closer.  He claimed to not be able to move here, for unknown reasons that he said he would someday tell her.  She would get mad at him over it and not talk to him for like a week or two.  Meanwhile she received phonecalls, where someone would just not say anything at the other end, and then hang up.  He confessed that it was him calling just to hear her voice.  One day she broke it off for good, and said she would never speak to him again, because he would never come here to be with her and wouldn't tell her why.  
About 3 years after the final break up, she is now married to a Turk., and still receives mysterious phonecalls with knowone at the other end of the line.  She told me the other day that he, the Polish man, is her "soul mate", and that she still loves him.  She also told me this entire story the other day.  I remember him well.  I never really knew why things didn't work out between them until now.  All I knew is that she cried and was in a bad mood allot around the time he stopped coming around.  
She said she will probably never see him again.  Sad story about a Polish man and an American woman.....huh. 
(the story of her and my father's break up is even more sad than that.....but that's a whole other story that I won't get into)

----------

By the way, that was my post, I forgot to log in.

----------


## russkayalove

LOL  ::  I'm an idiot! That was all my post, I forgot to log in.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

::  That is so sad! but it's a good story. The story of my parents break up is very sad as well. But theres more details that are even more sad. So so complicated. Actually my parents didn't really BREAK UP, ha I don't even know.

----------


## russkayalove

haaaa, thanks. I thought it was a good, but sad story too.
Well this isn't Polish related, but a friend of mine, his parents divorced and stayed divorced for about 3 years (I think).  After the divorce, they lived in different cities.  Now they have been back together for about a year or two.  I am going to their second marriage in Feb.  Confusing!

----------


## Dogboy182

So, when he calls and hangs up, just *69 
Then she can call him back and, they can get together.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

That is quite interesting, russkayalove.   ::  If it's okay to ask, are your parents divorced as well? Mine aren't really divorced.... they never really got married I don't think. Because I don't live with them anymore. Confusing story.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

He is in the mafia dealing AK-47s...and thats kind of creepy to call with no one at the other end...was there breathing/clock ticking? because that would be even creepier.

----------


## Dogboy182

wtf? You don't have to be in the mafia to sell AK47s. U just have to own a gun store. Sh*t i bought an AK47 last saterday and i'm not even in the mafia (yet).

----------


## russkayalove

ohhhhhh, your so bad Dogboy  ::  .  

> If it's okay to ask, are your parents divorced as well? Mine aren't really divorced.... they never really got married I don't think. Because I don't live with them anymore. Confusing story.

 ....Interesting. My parents divorced when I was 13 and my bother was 16, after 24 years of marriage ( to make a long story short). 
About the Polish man....he calls her at her business, where she has caller ID, but she told me it just sais private number.  I'm sure my stepdad has picked up before when he has called, but the calls still continue to happen every now and then.  I told her just to say his name when it happens again. So he knows that she knows its him. Then...I don't know what would happen.  She has these very strong feelings, but I don't think she wants to persue it too much since she is already remarried. Although, I don't think she is completely happy with her marriage.  She makes her husband sleep in another room, haha, that sais allot.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

::  She doesn't like her new husband? Do you like your stepfather?  
Does this man live in Poland?

----------


## russkayalove

No, he lives in America up north somewhere. 
My stepfather.  I really have no opinion of him.  I prefer not to, besides, they eloped when I was like 19, it's not like he's played a major role in my life or anything.
I would rather not to talk about them anymore though (my stepfather and mother), but thanks for the interest  ::  !  PM me if you want to talk more about it.

----------

